# Auto strains outdoor



## Raisin Jackson (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey has anyone grown auto flowering strains outside of the traditional latitudes for growing? Like way up north where the frost hits to soon to finish regular strains. I guess what I'm wondering is since they start budding right away, maybe they don't need a full 8+ weeks of 12 hours of darkness. Any help? I've always wanted to try outdoor but live too far north.


----------



## Locked (Oct 28, 2009)

Autos need no darkness to flower...the problem with growing them outdoors is they need 16 hours of light a day minimum to hve a decent yield....


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Oct 28, 2009)

Well they can get that up here, it'll be interesting to see. So when it's said that a plant is an autoflowerer, it means they bud regardless of dark time, not necesarrily that they just start budding right away, so if I have a strain that shows signs of flowering still in veg, like forming tricomes and getting smelly, it doesn't mean it's a autoflower. Right? A true autoflowerer would have to be seed only right, not something you could clone from a mom?


----------



## Locked (Oct 28, 2009)

Raisin Jackson said:
			
		

> Well they can get that up here, it'll be interesting to see. So when it's said that a plant is an autoflowerer, it means they bud regardless of dark time, not necesarrily that they just start budding right away, so if I have a strain that shows signs of flowering still in veg, like forming tricomes and getting smelly, it doesn't mean it's a autoflower. Right? A true autoflowerer would have to be seed only right, not something you could clone from a mom?



Due to their short lifespan there is no way to clone a true autoflowering strain...so yes it wld hve to be started from seed...autos will veg, flower and die under 24 hours of light if you gave it to them.


----------



## 420benny (Oct 28, 2009)

I am going to try this very experiment next summer. I plan on putting a bunch of them in grow bags, start them early and see what happens, how big the yield is and just when I see them finish. I can't wait. I have 10 ak48 beans I will grow inside first for a seed production grow.


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Oct 29, 2009)

Very cool, any suggestions on a good autoflowerer, good handler or cold and moose resistant? This is cool to know cuz I had a auto I tried to keep as a mom and it all aged the same, my clones were budding, the 2nd generation all died, or produced next to nothing. Thanks for the info, I would like to find a decently priced feminized auto, I will see if nirvanas got em, I really like nirvana.


----------



## 420benny (Oct 29, 2009)

I don't think the breeders give moose resistance warnings with their beans, LMAO!


----------



## Locked (Oct 29, 2009)

Raisin Jackson said:
			
		

> Very cool, any suggestions on a good autoflowerer, good handler or cold and moose resistant? This is cool to know cuz I had a auto I tried to keep as a mom and it all aged the same, my clones were budding, the 2nd generation all died, or produced next to nothing. Thanks for the info, I would like to find a decently priced feminized auto, I will see if nirvanas got em, I really like nirvana.



Last time I looked Nirvana didn't carry any autos...check out dope-seeds they hve reasonably priced autos in fem and regular...


----------

